# Best Pram/Stroller for small car boot??



## MissR

I'm looking to get a new pram soon as I am finally driving and need a smaller one. I'm stuck on what to get as the boot is very small.

I was leaning towards getting the quinny zapp as I've heard it folds down very small but it doesn't recline?? And my LO likes a good old nap in her pram.

What prams would everyone recommend? Not looking for too steep a price either! Thanks xx


----------



## Button#

I fitted my baby jogger city mini into the boot of my Ford KA.


----------



## OmarsMum

I love the peg perego, nephew has this one & I love it. It has 2 recline positions. 

https://us.pegperego.com/babyproducts-catalog/2013/Pliko+Mini

I have 2 light weight strollers, both umbrella folds, & they fully recline. They're M&P cruise & Mojo (not available anymore). I've been using both since Omar was 6 months, we travelled with the cruise once & the Mojo twice & both are still in a good shape although Omar is way beyond the weight limit (15 kgs)

Our car is a 7 seater, all those strollers fit in the tiny space left when the extra seats are used.


----------



## bumblebeexo

We have the Mama's and Papa's Luna - it fits in the boot of our Kia Picanto!


----------



## mamalyds

I have a car with a really small boot! I used to have the petite star zia which could fit perfect when folded and the front wheel easily came off. I put that as a spare to granny when I got the quinny zapp which is really good but only problem is my boy is just about 2 and nearly grown out of it!.it's very neat and sturdy though. And I love the fact you could change it easy to have him facing me or away and different angles were easy to get to if he fell asleep which was tricky with the petite star! Hope this helps :)


----------



## maybabydoll

Silvercross surf in a fiat 500 here x x


----------



## NotNic

We have an iCandy Strawberry which just fits into our 3 door Renault Clio. We have also recently bought the Joie Brisk for holiday and we now keep that one in the car. We've been really happy with it plus the two front wheels slide off to help get it into the boot which was ideal when we had our suitcases with us on our cab journey back from the airport


----------



## MissR

Thanks everyone, I'm still really unsure what to go for! We have a very small boot, it's a peugeot 107 which is very slim, plus i will be out with my sister and my neice a lot so she will have to fit her pram in too. I was taking a look at the quinny zapp xtra as this reclines but seems much bigger than the original zapp, so is there really any point?! So confused!! Xx


----------



## dgirllamius

When I went shopping for a pushchair we were recommended the Quinny Zapp for our then smart car. Didn't get it in the end got the maxi cosi streety instead but left no room. It's OK in my golf now but the zapp folded up really small.


----------



## lindseymw

I have the Zapp Xtra, definately recommend it. I also bought the Zapp seat unit to use for holidays.

Despite it being a 2 part fold, it folds up really neat. I have managed to fit it in a Mitsubishi Outlander with the 7 seats up (they are in boot and leave no room in there).


----------



## tommyg

Britax b-agile, same fold as a bjcm but about 2" narrower, therefore fits flat in my seat Ibiza. 

I also considered the petite star but felt the b agile was sturdier and I prefer one handle. Ruled out the zapp on its lack of recline, and the zapp xtra seemed pointless as the 2 bit fold was something I was trying to get away from.


----------



## silverfox

Bugaboo bee fits comfortably in my ford KA.


----------



## MissR

I think the petite star is good, but I've just fallen in love with the updated 2013 version of the quinny zapp xtra! Has everything the other models don't. Reclines and can be folded with the seat attached to a very small size :) and comes in a big range of colours. In love with the pink one but would have to be sensible and get the black, as my LO likes eating in the pram and gets very messy! However, I'm going to have to save up for it as we have a lot to pay for right now :( xx


----------



## tommyg

One thing to watch for is umbrella folds are generally too long for small cars. And motherboard will let you try it in the boot before you buy.


----------



## vaniilla

we have the bee plus and it fits quite well in a small boot.


----------



## tommyg

One thing to watch for is umbrella folds are generally too long for small cars. And motherboard will let you try it in the boot before you buy.


----------



## nugget80

I have petit star zia and love it! Fits in zafira with 7 seats up... :). Recclines flat and lo ways sleeps well in it. He is now just over 2 yrs and still has plenty of room in it!


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi,

We went for the mothercare mini which folds a bit like an umberella stroller but then in half again, fit in my fiat 500 with room for shopping too!! It is extremely sturdy (i didnt like the zapp for that) its pushes really well and reclines flat for nap time and has a leg rest too. I have been through a lot of buggys and this is the only one i have stuck with :) 

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Mino-Stroller---Metropolis-Black/375009,default,pd.html

lucy xxx


----------

